# No more AT ferries at Portsmouth



## sarahvc (May 1, 2005)

It was reported on local TV last night that the Spanish ferry company AT have pulled out of services from Portsmouth. It means there will be people stranded in Spain. PO have no crossing at the moment as the Pride of Bilbao in for annual refit!


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, my booking for April is now cancelled. All they could tell me was that it was going to be out of action for in excess of three months with no guarantees of when it will be re-instated.
Apparently they need the vessel for use on more lucrative routes.

However, the competitors are much more expensive, and by that I mean almost double the price.


----------



## sarahvc (May 1, 2005)

We had to cancel our trip in December. Caravan and Camping club, who we booked through, said that we were able to amend our trip as there are no refunds, so we have a provisional booking at the end of March! We will see!!


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Mine was booked through an agency who have promised me a full refund. I just wonder, if it wasn't for sites like this, how how I would actually have found out about all this. I was sitting back waiting for April to come around, and may well have turned up at Portsmouth looking for a non-existing ferry.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sarahvc said:


> It was reported on local TV last night that the Spanish ferry company AT have pulled out of services from Portsmouth. It means there will be people stranded in Spain. PO have no crossing at the moment as the Pride of Bilbao in for annual refit!


See this existing thread:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-22980-.html


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As this is duplicating the other thread, I have locked this one - please refer & comment on the other one if required.


----------

